# GIFs of Chow Yun-fat's Gun-Fu from A Better Tomorrow 1



## Stickgrappler (May 23, 2014)

A Better Tomorrow I - the classic that made Chow Yun-fat a superstar as well as put director John Woo on the map. Used to be my all-time favorite movie. It's #2 now behind director Johnnie To's The Mission.

Costarring oldschool Shaw Brothers leading man, Ti Lung, the story is about Ti Lung who is a counterfeiter and CYF is his right-hand man. Ti Lung's younger blood-brother is a police cadet, Leslie Cheung, about to graduate. Leslie doesn't know his older brother is on the other side of the Law but will soon find out. Ti Lung wanted to retire from counterfeiting, but the Boss wanted him to do one more job. The Boss asks Ti Lung to take Waise Lee along with him on this last job.  Waise Lee has plans to take over the operation by informing the Police. Police are closing in and Ti Lung wondered who ratted them out and as the Lieutenant, he tells Waise Lee to run for it and he'll hold off the Police. Ti Lung gets arrested. Does his time and is estranged from his brother Leslie. Wants to stay clear of the wrong side of the law but Waise Lee, who is now running the counterfeit operation is trying to get Ti Lung back, while CYF is looking for revenge against Waise Lee.

Woo explores themes of Loyalty/Brotherhood and Honor. He apprenticed under Chang Cheh, the prolific director of the oldschool Shaw Brothers movies. Chang loved the "Heroic Bloodshed" genre which also explored the same themes. 


Made a set of animated GIFs of Chow Yun-fat's "gun-fu"











Enjoy 3 more GIFs here:
Chow Yun-Fat - A Better Tomorrow I GIF Set 1 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 29, 2014)

A Better Tomorrow I GIF Set 2 - some of Chow Yun-fat's Gun-Fu  9, count them 9 GIFs for your viewing pleasure! Instead of capturing the scene like my previous set, this set features shorter fun GIFs isolating for just Gun-Fu.
















Enjoy 6 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/05/a-better-tomorrow-i-gif-set-2-some-of_29.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

